# Teichvorstellung und Bitte um Inspiration



## Pasta (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mich und meinen Teich vorstellen, in der Hoffnung etwas Inspiration zu bekommen. Ich bin relativ unverhofft zu einem recht großen Teich gekommen und dementsprechend wenig (keine) Ahnung habe ich von Teichen, ihrer Pflege und Fischen. Der Teich ist geschätz 30 Meter lang, zwischen 6 und 12m breit und an der von mir gemessenen Stelle 1,10m tief. Das Becken ist betoniert. Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich
     
Wie man sieht ist hier einige Zeit nichts gemacht worden. Ich weiß, dass der Teich die letzten 7 Jahre nur minimalst gepflegt wurde und davor vermutlich ein paar Jahre noch weniger  Insbesondere der vordere Teil des Teiches ist massiv mit __ Schilf überwuchert, hier habe ich schon angefangen dagegen vorzugehen, was ziemlich schnell zu Muskelkater geführt hat.

An Technik gibt es nur die Möglichkeit das Wasser abzumpumpen und ihn mit Brunnenwasser neu zu befüllen, jegliche Umwälztechnik gibt es nicht.

Das Grundstück, zu dem der Teich gehört ist ziemlich verwildert und es gibt noch einige andere Ecken, an denen viel gearbeitet werden muss, deswegen will ich im Moment noch nicht zu viel Zeit und Geld in den Teich stecken, bin aber für Ideen offen. Was ich persönlich gut fände wäre, wenn es möglich ist in dem Teich auch mal zu schwimmen (wobei mich grünes Wasser nicht vom schwimmen abhält, solange es nicht gesundheitsgefährdend ist) und - jetzt sind sicherlich ein paar Leute hier entsetzt - wenn ich Fische großziehen könnte, die auch essbar sind (das Grundstück insgesamt wird eher als Nutzgarten angelegt und das soll beim Teich nicht aufhören)

Bin für alle Tipps, Ideen und Hinweise dankbar.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Pasta,

ersteinmal herzlich Willkommen bei dein Teichverrückten.
Fisch kann man essen und ist sehr gesund. In den Büchsen im Supermarkt ist auch nix anderes drin.

Kannst Du mal den Beton einzeichnen? 
Der Teich ist so wild, da sieht man es nicht.


----------



## Findling (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Pasta,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier. 

Erst einmal musst du für dich selbst eine Reihenfolge der zu erledigenden Arbeiten erstellen. Ob der Teich ganz am Anfang oder erst am Ende an die Reihe kommt ist von deinen Prioritäten abhängig. Achte aber darauf, dass du dich nicht verzettelst und vieles anfängst aber nichts richtig fertig machst.

Bei mir würde der Teich ganz am Anfang der Liste stehen damit ich bei den restlichen Arbeiten schon mal einen Platz hätte an dem ich mich ausruhen und an der geleisteten  Arbeit erfreuen könnte.  Der erste Schritt bei deinem Teich wäre, die dürren Reste der Pflanzen abzuschneiden und zu entsorgen. Das sollte optimalerweise möglichst vor dem Austrieb der Pflanzen geschehen. Wenn das erledigt ist kann man vielleicht auch besser erkennen, wo die Uferbegrenzung ist. Bei einem Betonteich ist es danach relativ einfach die Pflanzungen auszudünnen. Du kannst die zu entfernenden Bereiche der __ Schilf(?)zone mit dem Spaten abstechen, denn du musst keine Angst haben  ggf. die Folie zu beschädigen. Ansonsten würde ich erst mal abwarten, was sich entwickelt wenn die restlichen Pflanzen austreiben. Nicht dass du jetzt unbemerkt Pflanzen rauswirfst, die du später wieder nachkaufen gehst. Die durch deine Arbeiten im Wasser entstehenden Trübungen würde ich erst mal ignorieren - das gibt sich erst mal wieder von selbst. Es sei denn, du möchstest den Teich komplett entleeren, den blanken Beton reinigen und wieder mit Wasser füllen. Würde ich an deiner Stelle aber nicht machen, weil das wieder ganz andere Probleme aufwerfen würde. Als nächstes würde ich mir die Gehölze rund um den Teich vornehmen (um unnötigen Nährstoffeintrag ins Wasser duracvh abfallendes Laub oder Nadeln zu verhindern bzw. zu reduzieren) und dann von hier aus nach und nach den Rest des Grundstückes in Ordnung bringen. 

Die Idee von Thomas, die Uferlinie in deinen Bildern einzuzeichnen würde hier jedem helfen sich ein genaueres Bild zu machen und ggf. selbst seine Meinung zu äussern. 

Um die Besetzung mit Fischen (egal welchen) würde ich mir erst Gedanken machen, wenn der Rest erledigt ist - und, egal was hier noch geschrieben wird, vorher würde ich mich auch nicht mit dem Thema Teichtechnik befassen. Ob überhaupt und, wenn es tatsächlich notwendig sein sollte, was wirklich gebraucht wird darüber wird man später noch streiten können.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Lyliana (2. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Pasta, auch ein Willkommen von mir. 

Also ich würde wie Findling auch erstmal am Teich mit//dazu// arbeiten, denn wenn ihr soviel Arbeit habt, brauchst du einen Platz wo du einfach mal abschalten kannst, und da bietet sich ein Teich gerade zu an 

Wir haben auch einen Betonteich, rund rum. Als wir zu unserem Teich kamen, war mir persönlich wichtig zu wissen wieviel DRECK schon da unten auf dem Grund liegt. Denn (das wusste ich auch ohne Forum   ) das kann der pure Tot sein für Fische und das Wasser stinkt eh wenns warm wird.  Und wenn du sagst, da wurde schon EINIGE Zeit nichts mehr bis kaum etwas gemacht und er schon verwuchert ist, wird da ganz schön was auf dem Boden liegen. Vermutlich... 
Sind da schon Fische drinn in dem Wasser? Schon was beobachten können?

Und Fische sind nun mal da auch als Nahrung für uns zu dienen. Und ich würde lieber einen Fisch essen wo ich weiß das er aus keiner Massenzucht kam als einen der vielleicht neben einem Nordmeer sein Becken hatte. .... Wenn ich denn Fisch essen würde. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2015)

Gehe davon aus das da irgend welche Fische drinne sind.

Freischneiden macht jetzt Sinn wo das Grün noch nicht wieder da ist.
Besonders die Bromberen und das feine Gestrüb...eine passende Anschaffung wäre wohl ein hochwertiger Schredder. Rund um den Teich würde ich alles __ Schilf / Laubartiges nur bis zur Grasnabe abschneiden und dann abwarten wie wo was kommt und Blüht oder nicht. Im Herbst kannst du dann alles hässliche ausbuddeln.

Über lege dir aber zuvor, ob du nicht irgendwo eine wilde Ecke behalten möchtest.

Vielleicht kommt ja auch einer der Teichverrückten aus deiner Ecke und schaut sich gerne mal deine Wildnis an und kann die vor Ort einige Tipps geben.


----------



## Pasta (7. Apr. 2015)

So, vielen Dank schonmal für die zahlreichen Hinweise. Über Ostern war leider wenig Zeit, die Woche geht es vielleicht etwas weiter werde Auch mal schauen, dass ich ein paar Fotos mache, wo ich die genauen Kanten etwas besser darstellen kann.
@Tottoabs einen Scredder habe ich schon, wobei ich bei den Mengen, die ich hier zu entsorgen habe nur das nötigste (Brombeeren) Schredder.

Prinzipiell habe ich angefangen damit zumindestens mal die Teile des Gebüsches wegzumachen, die schon in den Teich reinwachsen (und nicht nur darüber), sowie das __ Schilf, dessen Wurzelgeflechte bis zum Grund reichen, im vorderen Bereich zu entfernen.

Wie sieht es denn mit Fischen aus? Zur Zeit ist nichts drinnen. Sollte ich damit noch warten oder gibt es etwas pflegeleichtes und essbares, was ich jetzt schon einsetzten könnte (mir wurden von einem Laien __ Graskarpfen empfohlen)?


----------



## jolantha (7. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Pasta, 
ich würde erst einmal gründlich ausmisten und entschlammen, ehe ich Fische einsetzen würde. 
Außerdem wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, daß da keine drin sind. Fische haben die Angewohnheit
immer am anderen Ende eines Teiches zu sein, besonders wenn man mit einem Kescher kommt.


----------



## bekamax (7. Apr. 2015)

Pasta schrieb:


> Sollte ich damit noch warten oder gibt es etwas pflegeleichtes und essbares, was ich jetzt schon einsetzten könnte (mir wurden von einem Laien __ Graskarpfen empfohlen)?



Hallo Pasta!
Ich würde sagen, auf jeden Fall abwarten!!!!
Du musst dein Wasser, wenn du die Tiere essen willst unbedingt auf Schadstoffe überprüfen lassen...
Sinnvoll wäre es vielleicht auch, auf Artenvielfalt zu setzen...


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Apr. 2015)

__ Graskarpfen haben doch zu viele Gräten wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Stimmt aber ist wohl geschmacksache....bissschen runter lesen http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,56,2...pp-zur-Zubereitung-von-Graskarpfen-geben.html 
Bei Frischwasserzufluss gehen Regenbogen Forellen.
Bei keinem oder wenig Frischwasser würde ich erst mal entschlammen und dann Karpfen und Schleien sowie ggf. Flussbarsche.
Um die Fische in einer annehmbaren Zeit groß zu bekommen, muss man zufüttern oder nur ganz wenige Exemplare einsetzen.
Sollte dein Teich mit irgend welchen kleinen Weißfischen verseucht sein können auch ein __ Zander oder __ Hecht wachsen.

Persönlich würde ich den Teich erst mal fast leer pumpen und den Schlamm raus Karren. Dann ist dir auch bekannt welche Fische da ggf drinnen sind.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2015)

Nö, Totto ... nix leer pumpen  auch nicht fast.

Manfred im Beitrag #3 hat das perfekt skizziert  

So und nicht anders würde ich es auch machen .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ach ja .... Herzlich willkommen, Pasta


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Pasta,
auf so einen Teich kann man echt neidisch sein, Hut ab! Ich würde auch empfehlen, die aktuelle Wettersituation zu nutzen, und an der Bepflanzung um den Teich zu arbeiten (unerwünschte Pflanzen aus dem Teich entfernen, und den Rand "freimachen"). Ein Auspumpen, oder komplettes "Entschlammen" würde ich vermeiden, sondern schrittweise gestalten. Wichtig ist ein nicht überwachsener Teichrand (Stichwort Kapillarsperre), dann kann man auch einen besseren Wasserstand erreichen, ohne das Umland in einen Sumpf zu verwandeln (Bild 1). Die starke Bepflanzung im Teich hat auch ihr Gutes, da würde ich schrittweise vorgehen (macht auch weniger Muskelkater, und gibt Dir Zeit für den restlichen Garten).


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Apr. 2015)

Helmut, ich würde Ihn ein mal fast leer machen. 
Einfacher zu reinigen. 
Ich wüsste was drinnen ist. 
Pflanzen sind auch besser raus zu machen. 
Biologie stellt sich schon wieder ein, wenn man den Teich nicht ganz leer macht und eine Schlammecke lässt.


----------



## Pasta (9. Apr. 2015)

So nun endlich die Fotos mit der Teichkante nachgezogen. Dadurch das mittlerweile schon einiges an __ Schilf raus ist, ist die Wasserlinie auch schon etwas abgesunken und man kann die Kante etwas besser erkennen.
Habe außerdem auch einige Frosche entdeckt, die sich dort wohl zu fühlen scheinen. Spricht das nicht eher gegen die Anwesenheit von Fischen?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Apr. 2015)

Hi Pasta,

nein, __ Frösche allein sprechen nicht gegen die Anwesenheit von Fischen, die tun sich ja nix gegenseitig. Die Frage ist eher: können sich die Frösche erfolgreich fortpflanzen oder fressen Fische allen Froschlaich und die Kaulquappen? Deswegen könnten die Frösche selbst sich an deinen Teich trotzdem wohlfühlen. Nur könnten es mit der Zeit immer weniger  werden, wenn zuviele hungrige Fische im Teich schwimmen.

Und wenn da Amphibien ablaichen, würde ich auch den Teich nicht leer machen und vorsichtig sein beim Ufer entkrauten.


----------



## Pasta (9. Apr. 2015)

Inwiefern denn "Vorsichtig" gibt es da etwas, dass ich beachten kann? Das __ Schilf das dort rumwuchert würde ich ganz gerne größtenteils entfernen. Ansonsten gefällt mir das "Wilde" durchaus und ich würde insbesondere den hinteren Teil gerne möglichst naturbelassen lassen. Der Bodensatz unterhalb des Schilfs ist übrigens eher grau-sandig als schlammig.
@RKurzhals was auf Bild 1 von meinem ersten Beitrag wie "Sumpf" aussieht, ist tatsächlich Teil des Teiches und nur vollkommen mit Schilf überwuchert gewesen. Im ersten von den Bildern oben sieht man die gleiche Stelle, nachdem schon ein größere Teil des Teiches entfernt wurde. Ganz vorne auf dem Bild sieht man eine Ecke von so einer rausgezogenen "Schilfinsel" das Wurzelgeflecht vom Schilf geht bis zum Boden und war so dicht, dass man im kompletten vorderen Bereich über den Teich laufen konnte, ohne nass zu werden.

Hier mal ein Video von der professionellen Schilfentfernung  https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5fpf0ncote7m10/20150409105418.webm?dl=0


----------

